# Certina Bristol 190



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

I thought I was finished buying for the year when this arrived for sale last Friday.










Keeping great time and in good nick.

If anyone else has a Certina or two would like to see them.

Season greetings

Grant


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice Certina Grant. I don't have one unfortunately, but am interested in the meaning/origins of 'Bristol 190'?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im sure I remember a topic years ago about these.....

Search mode on.......


----------

